# (CAN) 2011 Naftch At Stud



## Scott Adams

*NAFTCH FTCH AFTCH MJOLNIR BLUEBILL of ALLANPORT*​





*EIC CLEAR*​Born-Dec. 5, 2001​NFC NAFC EBONSTAR LEAN MAC (black)​*FTCH KANES’ RARE N’ ABLE (yellow)*​NAFTCH FREE TRADE(Black)​*NAFTCH FTCH AFTCH MJOLNIR BLUEBILL of ALLANPORT*​FC AFC ESPRIT LICKETY SPLIT(Black)​*MJOLNIRS’ FREJA* (Black)(needed 1 pt for title)​TOPBRASS BIG BERTHA(Black)​34 All-Age Points-5 All-age wins, in limited trialing ​CKC/AKC registered
*BLUE THROWS YELLOW!*​*100% Amateur Trained & Handled*​*Blue is available through the winter months for breeding, as we do notgo south in winter. *Blue is a hard going, high flying, field trial/hunting dog and a valued member of our family. He has demonstrated exceptional marking ability in field trials and hunting. He runs on marks and blinds with the same intensity.​*







*​*Field Trials*​*2003* -24 combined Junior/Derby Pts.​#6 junior dog in Canada for 2003​19 points in 6 junior trials in Canada​2 firsts, 3 seconds​Entered 1 US derby, and won.​*2005* - Qualified for 2005 National Open​Went five series.​Qualified for 2006 National Amateur​*2007- Blue earned his AFTCH!*​*2009- **Open 3rd at Bancroft for completion of his FTCH!*​2011- Winner- National Amateur​Oct. 2011 Open Win- Bancroft​Mallard shoot​







​*Hunting*​Hunted each fall on Ducks {Divers and puddle}, Geese, Woodcock, & Grouse​*Pet*​Great in the house and kennel​Spring /summer in the kennel.​Fall/ Winter in the house.​*Health*​At 9 yrs of age, Blue has suffered no serious injuries or health issues.​Hips/elbows certified clear by University of Guelph 29-Jan-04 Cert # 019925​Eyes Certified By Dr Zigler Feb 3, 2004 #7181 N ​CNM-Carrier​*EIC- Clear*​Health clearances required​*Stud Fee* ​*$1200.00
**Scott Adams*​*Port Robinson, Ontario (Niagara Area)*​*15 min drive from Canada/US Border*​*905-384-1345 *​*[email protected]*​


----------

